# Dean Koontz Odd Thomas Series Order



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi I was hopeing someone could let me know the correct order to read this series. Starting with the first-last, thanks for the help!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Odd Thomas - 2003
Forever Odd - 2005
Brother Odd - 2006
Odd Hours - 2008
In Odd We Trust (with Queenie Chan) - 2008

My favorite author site! Look up any author and it'll show you everything they've written (including pen names usually), publication date, series order, and upcoming books.

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

JetJammer said:


> Odd Thomas - 2003
> Forever Odd - 2005
> Brother Odd - 2006
> Odd Hours - 2008
> ...


Thanks so much for that site! perfect!


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

The In Odd we trust book is a graphic novel, just so you know.  The events in the graphic novel actually take place before all the other books...but I think it makes more sense to read them in published order either way.

I'm a huge fan of the series as well.


----------

